# Busted on night roost - Will he return to the area?



## thegospelisgood

So, my bird came home to a different tree tonight. I was completely exposed and in the open when he flew in. 

I waited a while and started backing out slowly.

He busted me and flew to who knows where.

Anyone ever have experience disturbing a roost at night to have a Tom return?


----------



## EdB

I don't hunt the last few hours for that reason. Don't want to screw up a good morning hunt. He is going to be a lonely gobbler tomorrow morning and you'll have a great change to call him in if you are nearby. He'll be looking for some friends.


----------



## thegospelisgood

Im assuming he's still within range of his hens. He's a big ol'Tom. I saw him come down off where he struts.

The parcel I hunt is basically "border" locked by neighbors and a park that cannot be hunted. He flew into the park of course. I'm thinking I give the parcel a break for a few days and try again later - but I am mostly concerned he will abandon the property altogether?!


----------



## srconnell22

You are over thinking it. This is a bird with a brain the size of a pea. If you want to kill him, stay after him. 

He's most likely going to spend the night in a tree he isn't used to. He should be killable in the morning.


----------



## thegospelisgood

srconnell22 said:


> You are over thinking it. This is a bird with a brain the size of a pea. If you want to kill him, stay after him.
> 
> He's most likely going to spend the night in a tree he isn't used to. He should be killable in the morning.


Ha. Thanks for softening the butt kicking machine. I appreciate it. I think he'll be back, but really this is a SMALL lot. Historically, once the birds leave the property, they don't come back til roost time. 

I really didn't expect him to pick THAT tree..


----------



## zep02

Stay on him. Dont be afraid to try new tactics. Switch things up a bit. It can feel like a game of chess at times that makes you want to pull your hair out. Consistency and patience!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beer and nuts

One time, he wil be back, maybe not that next day but he will return. BUT, do it again, and my experience he finds another tree!


----------



## thegospelisgood

Yeah. I didn't go back today for that very reason. I don't plan on putting him to bed tonight either. I will try again tomorrow.

This weekend, I am gonna give another farm a try as well. Taking a friend for his first turkey hunt.


----------



## beer and nuts

Somebody will have a different exp. that will contradict what I said....but that is turkey hunting and every tom is different. But, if you is an older bird, that is what I have found. OR, if that is the only safe tree, he becomes extremely wary on decoys and calling and becomes silent when he hits the ground.


----------



## limbhanger

My experience suggest he will likely roost there again so I would not give up on it. Got to think he will roost in the vicinity of hens and I have seen them get more random on their roost sites this time of year. I am extremely cautious about busting birds anytime but they are not like deer in terms of reacting to pressure. Consider that a successful fall time tactic is to run in on a flock and bust them in every direction possible and then wait an hour and call them back to the same spot you just busted them from. Having said that, I do think the older Toms are more cautious than the rest of the flock. Good luck


----------



## thegospelisgood

This was his third tree selection on the property since I started scouting him. 

Two days ago, he gobbled at my calls, but did not come in.. there are plenty of hens in the vicinity enticing him, and he appears older/larger.

I am trying my best to cut him off - as that seems my best shot with this parcel.


----------



## Firefighter

I'll bust roosts on purpose after dark occasionally with the intent of hunting the area the next morning. The birds are much more vocal and eager to come to calls since they spent the night in a strange area.


----------



## FREEPOP

Turkeys are dumb. Shoot one and the rest come to pounce on him, never seen deer do that. 
IMO, your silhouette is what will spook the turkey's the worst. If they see it a couple times in an area, they will shy away from it.
Roost trees, are usually a general area, not always an exact tree and busting them at night or pre-dawn will work.
Getting between when a bird is and where he wants to go, will get you a bird, more times than not.


----------



## field-n-feathers

thegospelisgood said:


> Yeah. I didn't go back today for that very reason. I don't plan on putting him to bed tonight either. I will try again tomorrow.
> 
> This weekend, I am gonna give another farm a try as well. Taking a friend for his first turkey hunt.


I don't think I've not roosted a turkey the night before a hunt in close to 15 years. I wouldn't worry about your bump one bit. Locate him again after dusk, with an owl hooter and hunt him the next morning. Get in early.


----------



## BigWoods

Its a small parcel and they roost in a general area. You know he is going to be in a general area so really no sense in roosting him to a certain tree. Assuming he goes the same direction everyday I would go set up on that area early in the morning and as an ambush tactic using his travel pattern. Another option would be wait until morning, skirt quietly to your position once he gobbles to give off his location but stay far enough away so you dont bust him from the roost. If he is henned up I would try picking a fight with the boss hen to bring her into you.


----------



## thegospelisgood

BigWoods said:


> Its a small parcel and they roost in a general area. You know he is going to be in a general area so really no sense in roosting him to a certain tree. Assuming he goes the same direction everyday I would go set up on that area early in the morning and as an ambush tactic using his travel pattern. Another option would be wait until morning, skirt quietly to your position once he gobbles to give off his location but stay far enough away so you dont bust him from the roost. If he is henned up I would try picking a fight with the boss hen to bring her into you.


Yeah. I am pretty sure he heads for a game trail that goes through a fence that's been broken from a fallen tree. I have not seen or heard any hens close to that part of the parcel, but they are well out of my calling range.

I am thinking of getting in early, and dark, since I know the land well, and using an owl call to locate him. Once I can pinpoint him I can make my way to the back of the lot and sit on the hole in the fence. Its very thick back there, but there a few decent shooting lanes. From what I have seen in the past two years, the birds on this lot always head for that fence line for some reason.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Any progress?


----------



## thegospelisgood

Actually took my friend out to a property to try for his first bird. Found 3 or 4 gobblers. Got in range on two and watched one of them get blasted by a guy in a blind we didnt know was there.

Ill likely try the park parcel again tomorrow or monday.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Wishing you better luck!


----------



## F. Thompson

We hunted a small farm, forty acres, that had four Toms shot off it. The birds where so shy and scared, we couldn't get close to the birds . The farmer told me the birds usually roosted in one corner of field. We set up a blind, the decoys and never called. The Tom was shot the next morning . Good luck


----------

